# Lovely Valley Microbrewery - Myponga S.a.



## loikar (6/4/09)

Any South Aussies tried any beers from here?

http://www.lovelyvalley.websyte.com.au/sit...?/lovelyvalley/

I know where it is and thinking about getting some of the Lads down there for a tasting.
Anyone tried it?


----------



## buttersd70 (6/4/09)

not tried it myself, but there is a discussion here.


----------



## Timmsy (6/4/09)

Not a fan at all but dont deter for trying it your self

Go to Steam Exchange


----------



## mash head (6/4/09)

Damn I was going to call in there and have a good look next time I am on the way up to Adelaide but after reading that link I think I will do as per usual and keep motoring. Might have to go out of my way and check out the joint in Goolwa though <_<


----------



## GreggJ (6/4/09)

Beer, tasted lie it and ilo to me 
Try lobethal bierhouse or steam exchange


----------



## loikar (6/4/09)

Ok now I have to go there!!


----------



## Batz (6/4/09)

There was a wonderful cheese factory there 35 years ago,maybe it's still there?

Batz


----------



## jeremy (6/4/09)

I would definately give it a miss.

Go to the Steam Exchange, can't recommend them enough.


----------



## lobo (13/4/09)

bought a couple of their beers last time i was in victor. tasted like kit and kilo to me. i would recommend to give it a miss.

Lobo


----------

